# Paintings by Adolf Hitler



## waltky

Hey, why not? - Dey stole alla Jews artworks...





*Austrian MPs vote to seize Hitler's birthplace house*
_Thu, 15 Dec 2016 - Austria's parliament passes a law allowing it to seize the house where Adolf Hitler was born._


> After years of controversy, Austria's parliament has passed a law allowing it to seize the house where Adolf Hitler was born in 1889.  Owner Gerlinde Pommer had repeatedly refused to sell the building in Braunau am Inn or allow renovations.  Mrs Pommer will now be given compensation. But it is still not clear what the government will do with the former guesthouse.  The authorities are keen to stop it becoming a draw for neo-Nazis.  The parliament's decision puts an end to a long-running row between the government and Mrs Pommer, who is now retired.  For many years, the government paid Mrs Pommer a generous rent in an attempt to prevent the three-storey building being used as a site for neo-Nazi tourism.
> 
> In the past it was used by a local charity as a day centre and workshop for people with special needs.  But the charity was forced to move out several years ago when Mrs Pommer blocked renovations.  The building's future has been widely debated, with opinion torn between razing it or changing its use.  Some people, including Interior Minister Wolfgang Sobotka, have said they want it to be knocked down.  A panel of historians, who have been asked to advise on the matter, say that would be tantamount to denying Austria's Nazi past.
> 
> A number of cultural organisations have stressed that the building is part of the historic city centre and therefore under heritage protection.  Hitler was born in a rented room on the top floor of the building, near the Austro-German border, on 20 April 1889.  During Nazi rule, the house was transformed into a shrine to Hitler as the town drew in a wave of tourists.  But as the Nazis began to lose control in 1944, it was shut up.  Locals say it still attracts neo-Nazi sympathisers to Braunau am Inn, despite the efforts of local authorities to prevent this.
> 
> Austrian MPs vote to seize Hitler's birthplace house - BBC News


----------



## Esmeralda

It should be leveled and built upon. The area can be a memorial park for those who died in the Holocaust or a center for discussion and information about  tolerance of all races and religions.

Or maybe just make it a multi-level parking structure.

What did they do with John Wayne Gacy's house?


----------



## yiostheoy

The Austrians will probably make it a shrine.


----------



## yiostheoy

Esmeralda said:


> It should be leveled and built upon. The area can be a memorial park for those who died in the Holocaust or a center for discussion and information about  tolerance of all races and religions.
> 
> Or maybe just make it a multi-level parking structure.
> 
> What did they do with John Wayne Gacy's house?


So you don't agree with Adolf's "final solution" then?


----------



## Esmeralda

yiostheoy said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> It should be leveled and built upon. The area can be a memorial park for those who died in the Holocaust or a center for discussion and information about  tolerance of all races and religions.
> 
> Or maybe just make it a multi-level parking structure.
> 
> What did they do with John Wayne Gacy's house?
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't agree with Adolf's "final solution" then?
Click to expand...

Do you?


----------



## Esmeralda

yiostheoy said:


> The Austrians will probably make it a shrine.


That shows how little you know about Austria. I lived and worked there for 4 years. What you suggest about Austrians is the complete opposite of the truth.


----------



## yiostheoy

Esmeralda said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Austrians will probably make it a shrine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That shows how little you know about Austria. I lived and worked there for 4 years. What you suggest about Austrians is the complete opposite of the truth.
Click to expand...

Not from what I have heard about Austria.

It is the European spawning ground for a new neo Nazi movement.

And neo Nazism is very strong in Austria.

To deny this is to deny reality and it removes all your credibility, cats or no cats.


----------



## yiostheoy

Esmeralda said:


> Do you?


I asked you first.  So answer the question.


----------



## Esmeralda

yiostheoy said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you?
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you first.  So answer the question.
Click to expand...

Are you a troll?


----------



## yiostheoy

Esmeralda said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you?
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you first.  So answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a troll?
Click to expand...

I asked you a question and you in turn bombard me with ad hom's.

Do I need to put you on my ignore list ??


----------



## Esmeralda

yiostheoy said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Austrians will probably make it a shrine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That shows how little you know about Austria. I lived and worked there for 4 years. What you suggest about Austrians is the complete opposite of the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not from what I have heard about Austria.
> 
> It is the European spawning ground for a new neo Nazi movement.
> 
> And neo Nazism is very strong in Austria.
> 
> To deny this is to deny reality and it removes all your credibility, cats or no cats.
Click to expand...


Heard. What you've heard about Austria. So you know more than someone who has lived there for 4 years because you've 'heard' things.  Right. You are brilliant. Not. I don't need to deal with a moron like you. A person does not know more about a country by reading BS online than by living in that country.  You are a bonafide idiot and a troll.


----------



## Esmeralda

yiostheoy said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you?
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you first.  So answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a troll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you a question and you in turn bombard me with ad hom's.
> 
> Do I need to put you on my ignore list ??
Click to expand...

Please do.


----------



## yiostheoy

Esmeralda said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you?
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you first.  So answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a troll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you a question and you in turn bombard me with ad hom's.
> 
> Do I need to put you on my ignore list ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please do.
Click to expand...

If you cannot give a straight answer to a simple question then you do belong on everybody's ignore list.

Welcome to mine then.

Au revoir.


----------



## Dajjal

This thread appears to be missing the opening post. Where are the paintings by Hitler? Well no matter, they are all insipid wishy washy and without merit. Churchill was a far .better painter, and a far better speaker, and a  far better writer.

If the second world war could have been reduced to an arts exam between Hitler and Churchill it would have been a foregone conclusion that would have saved millions of lives.


----------



## Kirwood Derby

Reminds me of "Hitler Painted Roses" by Harlan Ellison. It begins with Hitler quietly painting roses on the walls of hell. A portal to heaven opens nearby but Hitler ignores it. At the end of the story God glances through the portal to hell and mentions he must tell Michelangelo about the beautiful roses he saw painted on the walls.


----------



## esthermoon

I have to admit my ignorance! I didn't know Adolf Hitler was a painter
I found out on the web some of his paintings


----------

